# This is a cute site with Cat music



## CatloverIam (Sep 29, 2006)

I have shared this site with a lot of people and they all seem to like it so I thought I would share it here too. It is Catmas music :lol:. Very funny and very cute. It is people singing with the point of view of cats. They have a dog cd to but I have really listened to that one. Anyway I hope you get a laugh out of this music like I did. Here is a link.

http://celebratecatmasdogmas.com/

Here is a driect link to the music that you can listen too and laugh

http://celebratecatmasdogmas.com/music.html

Anyway have fun with this site.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Very funny! I like that they show the words, too! :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

That's cute  . Reminds me of the jingle cats cd I got. Haven't heard the music yet, but I'll get to that as soon as I can.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Lol, too funny! :lol:


----------

